# help with colt police revovler



## ce2gee (Apr 8, 2011)

ive come across a colt .38 police positive revovler but i cant figure out when it was manufactured and for who. the serial number 594992 and underneath is a jn. on the back strap you can make out policia national the lettering above that is not readable except for the last 3 letters which are sia. can anyone help me out with this


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Are you sure it sez "Police Positive"? Annual production serial numbers for the Police Positive .38 model range from #1 in 1905 through 406725 in 1943; I don't have the serial numbers for 1944-47, but I don't think they made another 190,000. The series numbers were also shared with the Bankers Special and Police Positive .32 models. Your serial number possibly corresponds to an Official Police or Police Positive Special model. In any event, it most certainly was in service in another country. Hope this helps some.


----------



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

If it is chambered in 38 Special then it is Police Positive Special. The Police Positive was chambered in 38 S&W (38 Police or New Police in Colt speak). The PP frame is smaller and the cylinder shorter, won't chamber the longer 38 Special cartridge. Your serial number would be for a PPS built in 1951


----------

